# ремонт вельтмайстера



## маша (24 Май 2012)

Что делать?у меня у аккордеона расшатанная лапка,из-за этого клавиша иногда оставляет щель -неполностью лайка закрывает отверстие,откуда звук идет,и нота начинает пищать...

можно ли приклеить побольше лаку-соответственно увеличить площадь закрывания этого отверстия.?


----------



## MAN (25 Май 2012)

маша писал:


> можно ли приклеить побольше лаку?


 *Маша*, лак не приклеивают, его наносят. Вы, наверное, имели ввиду лайку? Однако лакировкой (лайкировкой) действительности в данном случае заниматься не стоит. 
Да и где Вы её возьмёте, новую лайку-то? Лучше бы привести в порядок расшатавшуюся деталь. Кстати, что Вы называете "лапкой"? Сам клапан или рычаг (поводок), на котором он закреплён?


----------



## маша (25 Май 2012)

Я имела ввиду лайку.
Лапка,которая закрывает отверстие,откуда звук идет.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Май 2012)

Иногда помогает просто легкой наждачкой по этой лайке пройтись.Присмотритесь внимательно -может быть она отслоилась и немного сместилась вот и клапан не закрывается.Если не получилось устранить этот минимум проблемы, не занимайтесь далее сами.Попробуйте найти специалиста.Работы там ,судя по вашим словам,на копейки.Ну или просто грамотного человека с руками,если не окажется настройщика.


----------

